# That sticky gunk on fenders and power cords



## LeftWinded (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok, so what is the best way to get that sticky gunk off? I tried a bio-degrad. cleaner with no luck. This nasty fender is gumming up the hull. My shore power cord is marking up my deck. I don't want to use gasoline for fear of damage to the rubber. Other ideas?


----------



## lshick (Apr 24, 2009)

Brush cleaner.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

LeftWinded said:


> Ok, so what is the best way to get that sticky gunk off? I tried a bio-degrad. cleaner with no luck. This nasty fender is gumming up the hull. My shore power cord is marking up my deck. I don't want to use gasoline for fear of damage to the rubber. Other ideas?


The same stuff used for wheel cleaners works here - Simple Green, will work well.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Zip sleeve around the SP then velcro strap it to lifeline or stanchions

Fender covers for the fenders


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

I have discovered one, and only one long term solution to this problem. 
After trying many different solvents, cleaners and abrasives with limited success, I tried a rather radical approach. Using a heat gun, I carefully applied heat to the surface of a discarded, sticky blue fender until the plastic actually melted slightly and turned glossy. After cooling, the fender felt, though didn't look like new. 
That seemed to do the trick. Today, months later, the fender is not sticky. The surface of the plastic seems to have been restored to it's original consistency.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

I have also had good success with paint brush cleaner. This tip was courtesy of Bruce Bingham, designer of the "FLICKA".


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Magic Erasers*

For lifelines & power cords and fenders nothing I have found beats a damp Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. If you've yet to try Magic Erasers you really don't know what you're missing, these things ROCK!!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Zip sleeve around the SP then velcro strap it to lifeline or stanchions
> 
> Fender covers for the fenders


90 bucks and problem solved


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I wanted to save a pair of sticky fenders so I bought a XXXL pair of sweat pants and cut off the legs. Each leg slipped over a fender and tied at each end.


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

The plasticizer used in compounding vinyl products is DOP, or di-octyl-phthlate, and its derivatives. 
That is the sticky stuff oozing out.
Wipe it off with anhydrous iso-propyl alcohol, found in auto parts stores and sold as a gasoline additive to remove water.
Dick


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One thing I'd point out... if you're using a DEET-based insect repellent and touching the fenders, you could be causing the problem. DEET is a strong plasticizer.


----------



## Guzzi (Oct 9, 2008)

Anhydrous isopropyl alcohol?
Isn't that contradictory?
Anhydrous means dry.
Isopropyl is usually 30% water or better.

Did you not mean denatured alcohol?

At work to clean sticky stuff from electrical cords I use either alcohol, acetone or citrus based cleaners.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

It has been my experience that whatever solvent or cleaner is used, the desired results are temporary. The stickiness comes back in pretty short order. That's why I tried melting the plastic. The nonstickness has lasted much longer so far. 
It was a somewhat time consuming process though.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

My experience - just use "Simple Green" or "CLR". That'll remove the gunk. If you want to prevent the build-up afterwards coat with Rain-x (yes true) or polymer wax.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Guzzi said:


> Anhydrous isopropyl alcohol?
> Isn't that contradictory?
> Anhydrous means dry.
> Isopropyl is usually 30% water or better.
> ...


I get 91% isopropyl alcohol at the drug store. Stove alcohol, solvent alcohol, and 91% Iso I use for thinning epoxy and such. 100% alcohol is like Einsteinium - it exists only briefly and in lab environments. Alcohol sucks moisture out of the atmosphere when exposed to air and anything over 95% is passing rare.

Brush cleaner for cleaning the vinyl of fenders, lifelines & power cords. On a prior boat I tried a "real" vinyl cleaner and it softened the lifelines and then EVERYTHING stuck to them and they were a sticky mess. Have not had a problem with brush cleaner.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

I'll probably get flamed for this but it works and so far has lasted five years with no return of the sticky's on my shore power cord.....
Soaking a rag with Acetone working it in well, It will become even more sticky but when dry it becomes good as new.


----------

